# Range Hood Exhaust roof vent cap



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never used any and never had a leak, but if it makes you feel better apply it under the flange on the vent and on top of the nail heads.
Should look like this when done.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...9BA42AE92CA9ABE986D83374B3FD5&selectedIndex=9


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I've never seen a use for a sealant either. 

Large vent; http://www.albertsroofing.com/Power Vent Installation.htm

Picture of an original No caulk collar. The shingle under the collar goes up to the top of the hole, or above in the case of small collars. This one was installed in 1951 and no caulk is used anywhere. It's still good, though rusted on top now.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

The only thing I use sealant fir is to "glue" a course of shingles over the lower flange of the flashing so none of the flashing is visible. If you rely on sealant to prevent leaks, you're going to be in trouble when the sealant dries and cracks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Installed right the lower edge of the flange needs to be on top of the shingles and be visable, not under the shingles.
Sure way to direct water under the shingles.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Installed right the lower edge of the flange needs to be on top of the shingles and be visable, not under the shingles.
> Sure way to direct water under the shingles.


 Joe,
I put the flashing over the shingles of course, but I also add a course over the flashing so none of the flashing is visible. The top shingle is a false course placed there strictly for cosmetics. I don't like the looks of flashing on a roof.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

joecaption said:


> Installed right the lower edge of the flange needs to be on top of the shingles and be visable, not under the shingles.
> Sure way to direct water under the shingles.


 I fail roofs done this way on inspection, unless I can cut the crap off without damaging anything.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Davejss said:


> Joe,
> I put the flashing over the shingles of course, but I also add a course over the flashing so none of the flashing is visible. The top shingle is a false course placed there strictly for cosmetics. I don't like the looks of flashing on a roof.


Why try to complicate something as simple as a pipe collar? 
Flashing is supposed to be visible. A pipe coller is flashing/terination flashing in a single piece.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

tinner666 said:


> I've never seen a use for a sealant either.
> 
> Large vent; http://www.albertsroofing.com/Power Vent Installation.htm
> 
> Picture of an original No caulk collar. The shingle under the collar goes up to the top of the hole, or above in the case of small collars. This one was installed in 1951 and no caulk is used anywhere. It's still good, though rusted on top now.


_*Thanks Tinner, I havent seen asbestos roof tiles in a while, and wanted a picture of them.

A correctly installed stack flashing does not require mastic. *_


----------



## naulleau (Apr 26, 2012)

*Flashing width*

Thank you all for the comments. Regarding selecting a good vent cap, is there a minimum width the flashing should be that sticks under the shingles? The caps at big box stores look very cheap and seem to have scary narrow flashing. Where can I find quality units, have had no luck locally at both pro plumbing and construction suppliers.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been using those box store vents for many many years and never had one leak yet.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Check out an HVAC supply and ask for a tall cone flashing. Good roofing supplies may have them also. Where are you located? Passaic Roofing and sheet metal in NJ has any damn thing you can think of relating to roofing, and I mean anything_. _I did a standing seam copper project in 1986 for a major client and had to hire union tin knockers. At the time they had to use charcoal pots (By Union Rules) for heating their tinning irons. Damn if PRSM didnt have them.


----------



## naulleau (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks. I am in SF Bay area.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

HVAC Supply. Tall cone flashing. Don't forget the counter flashing.


----------

